# titles / meanings



## Mike sale (Apr 20, 2012)

posted this already in newbie forum but thought mab it would be seen here.Looking at my new puppies pedigree and in 4 generations there are only 3 dogs with no titles. Almost all dogs have SCH titles but there are 3 dogs with titles I cant find definitions for... dog1= N-S UCH N VO7 VA4 VA1 dog2=ISW-07 ISCH IN TUCH dog3= INT UCH S UCH N UCH I would appreciate any help someone could give me on this.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike sale said:


> posted this already in newbie forum but thought mab it would be seen here.Looking at my new puppies pedigree and in 4 generations there are only 3 dogs with no titles. Almost all dogs have SCH titles but there are 3 dogs with titles I cant find definitions for... dog1= N-S UCH N VO7 VA4 VA1 dog2=ISW-07 ISCH IN TUCH dog3= INT UCH S UCH N UCH I would appreciate any help someone could give me on this.


cant help, but please post when you find out...can you ask the breeders or the owners of the dogs with the titles, email them


----------



## Mike sale (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes. but he left this morning for the sieger show, and I wont be able to till he gets back. Hoping someone here might be able to help.By the way it's a GSD litter


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure those are show titles. I guess if your breeder is at the SS, then your pup must be from show lines?


----------



## Mike sale (Apr 20, 2012)

That is what I was thinking . But its only the sires bitch line that those titles came from. both parents are SCH3 and like I said almost all dogs are SCH titled. He does the whole.. show placement, breed surveyed and shutzhund thing with all his dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike sale said:


> That is what I was thinking . But its only the sires bitch line that those titles came from. both parents are SCH3 and like I said almost all dogs are SCH titled. He does the whole.. show placement, breed surveyed and shutzhund thing with all his dogs.


In order for a GSD to show in the SV championship breed ring it needs to have "working" titles. With show line dogs the "titles" are often suspect, aka cheap titles!
Are any of your puppy's family tree on the pedigree.com site? Go there and type in their full, registered name.


----------



## Mike sale (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes , I think most of the dogs are listed on that site. I just couldnt find anything on there about what the titles meant. When you say suspect, What do you mean ?Im new to all of this shutzhund stuff, Im from the retriever Hunt test arena and if a club is sanctioned the titles are all good. Is that not true of shutzhund clubs ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike sale said:


> Yes , I think most of the dogs are listed on that site. I just couldnt find anything on there about what the titles meant. When you say suspect, What do you mean ?Im new to all of this shutzhund stuff, Im from the retriever Hunt test arena and if a club is sanctioned the titles are all good. Is that not true of shutzhund clubs ?


Give us the dog's names from pedigree.com and we can see for sure if it's show line or working line. 
The SV is the major organization that is in control of the GSD and and the money and major backing is in show lines. 
In Germany there are many clubs/trainers/judges that will get the titles needed to show. These dogs, for the most part, can rarely pass a Schutzhund test at a good working dog trial. Thus the cheap/suspect titles.
You'll even see the same thing in some club trials here. Show line dogs are often treated with kid gloves to get a title. 
Of course you'll find the answers quite a bit different on a show dog forum. Our working dogs are seen by some as nasty, mean, wicked evil and ugly there. Mostly ugly :lol:. Some have even eaten children. :grin:;-)


----------



## Mike sale (Apr 20, 2012)

Message sent


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

may be this will help

http://www.akc.org/events/titles.cfm?v_page_titles=1
http://www.akc.org/events/titles.cfm?v_page_titles=2


----------

